#ubuntu-tn-classroom 2011-06-21
<sarhan> il est vide ce canal comparé à l'autre
<nizarus> discussion ouvert ici
<MaWaLe> thx nizarus 
<nizarus> utiliser le tag [Question] pour que je puisse repérer les question simplement
<proby> nawalou lazim nkikohoum bech yjou lihna lol
<sarhan> nizarus, il est trop long ce tag 
<MaWaLe> lol proby 
<nizarus> sarhan, copier /coller
<sarhan> ca marche :P
<Goldenscorp> ahla bil h7bab :)
<firetux> Bonsoir
<sarhan> bonsoir firetux Goldenscorp 
<nizarus> alors vos questions ??
<proby> En quelle language de programmation est devellopé unity??
<sarhan> <nizarus> utiliser le tag [Question] pour que je puisse repérer les question simplement
<amaln2> slt :)
<MaWaLe> [QUESTION] le choix de remplacer GNOME par Unity était basé sur quoi?
<proby> [QUESTION]En quelle language de programmation est devellopé unity??
<proby> [QUESTION] Le futur unity?? 
<firetux> <proby> [rep]Unity comprend 3 langages de programmation intégrés : le Boo (dérivé du Python), le javascript (ou Uniscript), le C#.
<proby> [QUESTION] Y a t il des problemmes de unity avec les jeux 3d ?
<sarhan> erajel makemlech elprésentation ou entouma chaba3thouha questions :P
<nizarus> [QUESTION] que pensez vous de ce sondage  http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/05/unity-or-not-unity 48% des utilisateurs de natty utilisent unity
<sarhan> [QUESTION] Pourquoi remplacer Gnome-shell par unity avant même la sortie de ce dernier
<nizarus> discussion ouvert ici
<nizarus> discussion ouverte ici
<nizarus> utiliser le tag [Question] pour que je puisse repérer les question simplement
<proby> [QUESTION] Est ce que l'humanité de unity le rend un simple Desktop comme cel de windows ?? 
<proby> [QUESTION] Pourquoi la modification de config unity est assez difficible comparable de celle de gnoame 2.x ??
<proby> *difficile / gnome
<proby> [QUSTION] Unity va etre supporté par d'autres distro??
<sarhan> [QUESTION] Le choix d'unity n'a-t-il pas créé des tension entre la communauté Gnome et Ubuntu?
<SalahGo> [QUESTION] Pourquoi ne pas faire de unity un environnement GUI pour les tablettes tactiles avec des ressources moins gourmandes?!
<proby> [rep]sarhan je crois pas car ubuntu va supporter gnome3 in 12.x
<sarhan> proby, mais sans gnome-shell
<sarhan> et si je prends ta réponse tu peux dire la même chose car la ubuntu utilise gnome 2.32 
<sarhan> [QUESTION] Sur les vieilles machines unity et unity 2d ont du mal à fonctionner voir pas du tout, allez vous régler ces problèmes?
<proby> [QUESTION] si vous comparez unity de Aero que disez vous ?? :p (il :p de5la il question)
<SalahGo> +1 sarhan 
<sarhan> [QUESTION] Ubuntu n'a il pas peur de perdre des utilisateurs à cause d'unity?
<denis13> [question] Pourquoi ne pas avoir privilegier gnome 3 qui est a mon gout beaucoup plus user friendly ? et t'il prevu une futur integration dans ce dernier dans le prochain ubuntu
<SalahGo> [QUESTION] Allons-nous voir un Ubuntu pour tablette? la version bidouillée sur Galaxy Tab 7" était pas mal, et en faire une release officielle (avec unity en l'occurence) serait une bonne idée je pense...
<proby> [QUESTION]realisez vous que j'ai crasher mon ubuntu pour supprimer unity?
<SalahGo> <-- same here xD
<SalahGo> mais bon, vu que Gnome 3 ne me plaisait pas, j'ai fait un rollback vers unity :p
<proby> [QUESTION]est ce que unity peut etre en compitition avec KDE / LXDE , ?? si oui est ce que le staf responsable pour le dev de unity est equivalent a celui de KDE PAR EXMPLE?
<SalahGo> nizarus, j'insiste vraiment sur la question de l'Ubuntu version tab! ^^
<denis13> [question] compiz est il concretement compatible double ecran car pour ma part j'ai eu des problèmes ?
<nizarus> je garde la question du future en dernier ?
<Neo31> je ne sais pas proby , mais je vois que la seul GUI qui peut entrer en competition avec KDE/LXDE est Gnome3/XFCE
<proby> [QUESTION] est ce que unity peut evoluer comme un projet directement independant de ubuntu comme gnome ou kde .....??
<proby> [QUESTION] si oui nijim na5dim m3akoum??
<Neo31> SalahGo y en a une version Ubuntu ARM que j'ai montrer lors de l'event a l'ISIMM et je pense que ca sera parfait si ca peut supporter unity, bref Ubuntu on la platforme de base pour des tablet PC mais ca n'avance pas aussi bien que meego et android
<SalahGo> Neo31, j'ai utilisé une meilleure version sur Galaxy Tab, mais ça reste très instable
<SalahGo> Neo31, avec l'explosion du marché des tablettes et slmnt 3 OS pour ça
<SalahGo> je pense qu'Ubuntu aura sa place
<nizarus> questions en FR merci :)
<SalahGo> déjà que Windows sur tab est un fail
<sarhan> nizarus, je peux poser des questions concernant ubuntu ?
<proby> [QUESTION] Si redhat vous propose d'utiliser unity en fedora ??
<nizarus> oix, oui
<oix> nizarus, sorry, je ne savais pas qu'il ne fallait pas parler sur #ubuntu-tn ;)
<proby> ok how ta7 fi trap ('une question dhabitude') 7eta richard stalman ygoulik rahou shell scripting 7alawa ama baba ygoul la :p
<proby> and ubuntu is for humans XD
<nizarus> [question] pourquoi la taille par defaut des icones n'est pas 42 ? #geek
<proby> [QUESTION] quels sont les options d'accessibilité sous unity??
<nizarus> [question] des nouvelles des winindicators ?
<Neo31> [QUESTION] est ce qu'on peut manipuler unity juste avec un clavier (sans souris) avec la configuration par defaut, et sinon quel est le % de fonctionalites manipulables par clavier et raccouris. est-t-il configurable pour etre complementement manipulable par clavier ?
<proby> [QEUSTION]est ce que unity peut étre extensible avec les scripts shells/python ou les appli Cpp??
<sarhan> [QEUSTION] Est-ce que avec Unity, ubuntu n'essaye pas encore une fois de ressembler à Mac OS X?
<Neo31> je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'histoire du succes de gnome par rapport a KDE, peut etre gnome a plus d'utilisateurs, mais apres 6 mois sur gnome je revien a KDE, KDE a ses utilisateurs cible
<Neo31> si j'aurai moins d'options sur Linux je commencerai a chercher un BSD ou un autre systeme qui offre plus d'options
<proby> Neo31 kima pes vs fifa tal3eb fifa ama tarje3 lil pes :)
<sarhan> Neo31, dima cheded fi kde
<Neo31> sarhan alah ghalib, 3tit el gnome 7adhou 6 mois, yezi, i don't wanna waste more time
<Neo31> par contre je doute que ceux qui critiquent KDE on fait de mm
<sarhan> j'ai donné à kde sa chance
<sarhan> pendant 2 jours
<Neo31> [QUESTION] avoir un systeme simple est facile a utiliser est bien pour le grand publique, mais si un geek veut avoir acces a des options avances pourquoi ne pas integrer un bouton "avance" qui offre ses options?
<Neo31> hhh, compare 2 jours a 6 mois sarhan 
<sarhan> Neo31, ya meme pas le mot unity :D
<HabibMhenni> J'insiste sur la question/remarque de sarhan sur le fait que Unity ne fonctionne pas (ou a des problèmes) avec des vieilles machines comme la mienne...
<Neo31> [QUESTION] avoir un systeme simple est facile a utiliser est bien pour le grand publique, mais si un geek veut avoir acces a des options avances pourquoi ne pas integrer un bouton "avance" qui offre ces options sur unity?
<Neo31> voila sarhan 
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> Neo31, 7a9a wa9tech el réunion ?
<sarhan> mezel elvote doodle?
<proby> [rep]Neo31 ithakanik geek you will do it yourself :p
<Neo31> we mizilna ma faxinech el reunion sarhan 
<Neo31> proby, like create my own GUI ? hhh
<proby> hhhhh
<Neo31> c pas le job d'un geek mais une equipe de developpement
<nizarus> qui s'occupe des nouveaux arrivant ?
<sarhan> nizarus, j'ai deja pingé whitetiger
<Neo31> moi
<proby> [QUESTION]pourquoi on a choisi le nom unitiy?
<nizarus> Neo31, notifier chaque nouveau arrivant de passer ici et poser ces question ici 
<proby> [QUESTION]quelle sont les nouveaux fonctionalités qui vont etre implimentes en futur?
<Neo31> lol, Neo31 le bot :p
<sarhan> elzemkom ta3mlou fonction mute
<mezen> salam
<nizarus> et ce khalil ?
<sarhan> il ne respecte pas l'ordre :(
<sarhan> Windows 9?
<Neo31> aparament
<sarhan> yo9sed 8 non?
<sarhan> daher 
<sarhan> 3andou barcha mamsech windows
<proby> lol
<nizarus> envoyer un avertisement à khalil 
<nizarus> sinon un kick si il ne respecte pas 
<HabibMhenni> J'ai été déconnecté au moment de la réponse à une question que j'attendais :/
<sarhan> HabibMhenni, il y a un log
<proby> nizarus done
<sarhan> HabibMhenni, tu parle surement de la question sur les vieux pc non?
<HabibMhenni> oui c'est ça
<sarhan> je vous recopie la partie en mp
<Neo31> mezen il ya le log , voir le topic du channel
<Neo31> ;)
<nizarus> il y a les logs 
<sarhan> * Tulipe13 est parti (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<sarhan> <didrocks> il faudrait des reports de bugs pour ça :)
<sarhan> <didrocks> bon, déjà, la différence entre unity et unity-2d
<sarhan> * eric313 est parti (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<sarhan> <didrocks> unity, tout comme GNOME Shell, demande de fortes performances graphiques
<sarhan> <didrocks> cependant, et même aujourd'hui, certaines machines sortent sans accélération graphique
<sarhan> * WhiteTiger est parti (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<sarhan> * denis13 est parti (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<sarhan> <didrocks> comme les périphériques ARM
<sarhan> <didrocks> unity-2d a été créé pour ça (la réponse de GNOME est le retour à l'ancienne interface, gnome panel dans ce cas)
<sarhan> <didrocks> nous voulons que même ces utilisateurs aient la même expérience dans tous les cas
<sarhan> * HabibMhenni (29e2875e@gateway/web/freenode/ip.41.226.135.94) a rejoint #ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> <didrocks> unity-2d ne demande pas d'accélération graphique, par contre, cette version est moins travaillée graphiquement
<proby> HabibMhenni, :http://pastebin.com/10LxcC7G
<sarhan> * mezen (~me@unaffiliated/mezen) a rejoint #ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> <didrocks> bref, on ne peut avoir le meilleur des deux mondes :)
<sarhan> <mezen> salam
<sarhan> <didrocks> par contre unity et unity-2d devraient fonctionner sur la plupart des machines qui ont au moins 7/8 ans : )
<sarhan> <didrocks> ce qui n'est pas mal
<sarhan> <didrocks> par contre, il est difficile aujourd'hui de supporter des machines avec moins de 512 Mo de ram
<sarhan> * X-Man-KM (5948fd7e@gateway/web/freenode/ip.89.72.253.126) a rejoint #ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> <didrocks> tout comme il était difficile de faire moins de 256 il y a un temps, 128 avant ou encore 64
<sarhan> * Jo-Zef (29e15def@gateway/web/freenode/ip.41.225.93.239) a rejoint #ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> hal ghiba mezen , ma3adech tohrob w t5lina :p
<sarhan> <didrocks> ce n'est pas le but de la distribution de supporter cela, il y a d'autres distributions, voir même des variantes d'ubuntu comme Lubuntu qui remplissent cette tâche
<sarhan> ... c'e
<sarhan> oups
<sarhan> :(
<sarhan> j'ai cru que tout allait être copié sur le mp
<sarhan> désolé :(
<mezen> Neo31 walahi ghates fel thèse
<Neo31> rabi m3ak mezen 
<mezen> taw n3oud nji
<mezen> merci :)
<nizarus> 30 mn pas plus
<Neo31> je confirme a propos des problemes de Gnome3 (by the way, je me rappel la sortie de KDE4 et les critiques, mnt c'est le tour de Gnome3 qui fait la mm faute
<mezen> moi chuis resté sur gnome 2.3
<mezen> je me suis pas encore décidé
<Neo31> nizrus est ce qu'il a repondu a la question du bouton avance?
<proby> [QUESTION] le fonctionallite de recherche rapide des apli est lentes est ce que vous allez implimenter une solution comme un index?
<Neo31> [question] si on veut simplifier la vie des utilisateurs avec moins d'options, pourquoi ne pas mettre en place un bouton "avance" pour les utilisateurs qui veulent avoir plus d'options?
<sarhan> Neo31, ban khalil
<proby> kick khalil
<mezen> nizarus compitition -> compétition
<mezen> juste à faire savoir
<proby> mezen my bad
<Neo31> [question] c'est un peut generale, mais je me demande si les developpeurs d'un FOSS core project le font en part-time ou c'est un full-time job et ils sont payes?
<proby> Neo31 set ban 
<proby> ban host
<mezen> femma le +q 
<mezen> pour quite
<proby> lol mon kothir maklit ban wallit specialist
<Neo31> kick puis ban
<mezen> MiMa1
<mezen> marhba
<Neo31> ahla MiMa1 
<MiMa1> w bik :)
<Neo31> winek, hal ghiba :)
<MiMa1> 9raya 
<SalahGo> J'ai vu sa réponse pour Ubuntu sur Tab
<SalahGo> je pense que c'est un peu trop pessimiste xD
<SalahGo> Et puis Canonical n'est pas obligée de faire toutes les applications...
<Neo31> rabi m3ak w m3ana MiMa1 :)
<MiMa1> merci Neo31
<sarhan> SalahGo, je ne pense pas qu'il peuvent gérer un OS mobile en meme temps
<Neo31> cool :)
<Neo31> 31 user sur le chan xD
<proby> hihi icha3b yorid is9at unity
<sarhan> nizarus, vous avez sauté ma question :(
<Neo31> hhh
<nizarus> la quelle sarhan ?
<Neo31> sar enti megabreaker hh, weni n9oul mnine ja hedha
<Neo31> :p
<sarhan> <sarhan> [QEUSTION] Est-ce que avec Unity, ubuntu n'essaye pas encore une fois de ressembler à Mac OS X?
<proby> Neo31 yep 
<proby> kifech fou9ti bia Neo31?
<proby> ah
<proby> c clair
<nizarus> sarhan, troll :D
<Neo31> hhh, el 3asfoura 9atli proby 
<sarhan> nizarus :D
<proby> hhh lool real name
<proby> user
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> ;)
<sarhan> ou chkounou megabrake
<proby> jme3a hana na3rfou execlusivement unity dialogs :p
<sarhan> 7kew a3lihom 
<sarhan> 3andha barcha
<proby> sarhan ti5dim freelance??
<sarhan> proby, non na9ra 
<proby> aya t5adimni 3andkoum ?? py developper?
<Neo31> [QUESTION] est ce qu'il y a quelque chose qui ressemble aux activities de gnome avec leurs widgets (sur le bureau) avec Unity?
<proby> ok sarhan
<sarhan> proby, mar7bé bik taw n5admek m3aya 
<mezen> lawled, le cours fih barcha fautes d'orthographe
<sarhan> mezen, c'est pas important non?
<mezen> ken 7ajetkom eb wa7ed ysala7, je suis là
<MiMa1> nn ma7ajtnch
<proby> mezen rani a5yeb wa7ed fil french :p
<mezen> sarhan pour nous oui mais pour un français qui rentre
<mezen> c honteux
<proby> hihih sometimes mouch dima na w ta9is
<mezen> MiMa1 aman :(
<sarhan> mezen, karna 7atina we7ed ysale7 les question 9bal mayet7atou fel canal le5er tawa trop tard
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> rectification nizarus je voulais dire KDE
<mezen> sarhan eyh oui
<Neo31> :s
<Kevin_> [question] Mélanger dans les résultats de la recherche du Dash des applis installés et des propositions provenant de la logithèque justement, est-ce que ça n'apporte pas de la confusion inutile ?
<MiMa1> mezen eyh
<sarhan> el ubuntulo 9ayed kol chay fel log
<sarhan> c'est pas fini?
<Neo31> we
<sarhan> on peut reparler la bas?
<Neo31> normalement c fini non ?
<Neo31> ah atten
<Neo31> le mot de la fin
<Neo31> hh
<nizarus> merci à tous pour le respect des règles du jeu 
<sarhan> sauf khalil ...
<Neo31> chaya7li ri9i heka
<nizarus> sarhan, exception never handled :p
<Neo31> ktbtlou 20 message en pv aparament ma 9ra menhom 7atta we7id
<sarhan> nizarus, merci de nous avoir proposé cette session enrechissante 
<Neo31> ken ma kickitou
<sarhan> j'éspere qu'on en aura d'autres
<nizarus> sarhan, à toi de proposer ;)
<sarhan> nizarus, c'était qui le monsieur qui avait fait une session sur la virtualisation ? 
<nizarus> imed chihi non ?
<sarhan> oui 
<Neo31> oui je confirme nizarus 
<Neo31> non non
<Neo31> imed il a fait LVM
<Neo31> dsl
<Neo31> je confirme pour LVM
<sarhan> lvm mahi de5la fel virtualisation
<sarhan> Neo31, wa9tech ta3mlelna session sur kde?
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> apres 6 mois sarhan kif narja3 en forme
<Neo31> mes competances fesdou 3al gnome
<sarhan> mezelt level down? :D
<Neo31> hhh, mizilt ki rja3t KDE
<Neo31> en plus je ss pas implique dans le projet KDE
<Neo31> donc je ne peut pas fournir des reponses tel ke didrocks
<nizarus> retour au bercail #ubuntu-tn 
<sarhan> Neo31, ou ken ta3mel enti elsession chkoun ye5dem bot?
<sarhan> nizarus, ce chan bech ysaker?
<Neo31> hhh
<nizarus> sarhan, oui bech insay9ou 
<Neo31> je c pas SalahGo 
<Neo31> lezim nrajj3ou notre ubotu-tn ;)
<sarhan> Neo31, ya 7asra
<sarhan> ping mezen 
<mezen> chuis là
<mezen> :)
<Neo31> hh
<sarhan> Neo31, mahou mezen eli 3amel elbot non?
<Neo31> we
<mezen> lawled nchallah je reprend ce projet
<Neo31> inchalah mezen 
<mezen> juste un peut de temps libre, nkammel la correction de ma these
<mezen> ba3ed ya3mel rabbi dlil
<nizarus> Neo31, mezen , sarhan sur #ubuntu-tn pleas 
<Neo31> bonne chance pr ta these
<Neo31> haya narj3ou
<mezen> 3aychou :)
<Neo31> machilna ka3bet kick nizarus :)
<sarhan> el 9ahwa sakret ya Neo31 
<mezen> nizarus allahi ybarek
